# 10 Things You Should Know About Peja Stojakovic



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

From Pacers.com

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/peja_facts_060125.html

10 Things You Should Know About Peja Stojakovic




> 1. He ranks fourth in NBA history in free-throw percentage at .893. The Pacers' all-time leader in that category, Reggie Miller, stands seventh at .888.
> 
> 2. He ranks 24th all-time in 3-point field goal percentage at .398. Reggie ranks 29th at .395.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great stats S-Jax... :cheers: ...


Good luck Peja...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Link doesn't work. Take out the \.

Anyway, what made me laugh is how the person begins comparing Peja to Reggie, then when he mentions All-Star appearences, he doesn't even mention Reggie's.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I really think that he'll fit in great here. And for those who are already doubting him...at least give him a few games before you really start to pass judgment.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Link doesn't work. Take out the \.



Hmm, don't know why that was there. FIxed


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Welcome Peja... here we go.. It's a whole new Pacer team starting today for better or worse..

Here is to the better !! :cheers:


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Link doesn't work. Take out the \.
> 
> Anyway, what made me laugh is how the person begins comparing Peja to Reggie, then when he mentions All-Star appearences, he doesn't even mention Reggie's.



seriously man. All you do is *****. They could of traded Artest for kobe, wade, shaq, or anyone and you would of found somehting wrong with it. No need for the attacks.:cheers: 

Besides. Its a all-star game. Who cares, Reggie at the time was in the lesser eastern confrence where as peja was in the West when the WEst was dominat.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> Welcome Peja... here we go.. It's a whole new Pacer team starting today for better or worse..
> 
> Here is to the better !! :cheers:



Here is to this Artest headache being gone...FOR GOOD!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jdohman said:


> seriously man. All you do is *****. They could of traded Artest for kobe, wade, shaq, or anyone and you would of found somehting wrong with it. You need to have a nice glass of STFU :cheers:


How is that *****ing? I'm describing what I found funny in the article.



> Besides. Its a all-star game. Who cares, Reggie at the time was in the lesser eastern confrence where as peja was in the West when the WEst was dominat.


That's nowhere near my point. Re-read the post.



> Here is to this Artest headache being gone...FOR GOOD!!!


I'm going to miss him.

Bye-bye Ronald.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Bye-bye Ronald.



:cheers: :cheers: ...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'm going to miss him.
> 
> Bye-bye Ronald.


I'll miss him, because I truly loved the man as a player.

But he broke my heart.

Good-bye, Ron.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Bye-bye Ronald.



Dont let the door hit ya!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jdohman said:


> Dont let the door hit ya!


Seriously....
Oh Ron....


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

jdohman said:


> seriously man. All you do is *****. They could of traded Artest for kobe, wade, shaq, or anyone and you would of found somehting wrong with it. No need for the attacks.:cheers:
> 
> Besides. Its a all-star game. Who cares, Reggie at the time was in the lesser eastern confrence where as peja was in the West when the WEst was dominat.



Actually, in Reggie's time, the Eastern Conference was dominant.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Actually, in Reggie's time, the Eastern Conference was dominant.


Cough, Bulls, Cough.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Cough, Bulls, Cough.


The Knicks were a force, too.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The Knicks were a force, too.



And of course, the Pacers. And at times the Heat and even the Hornets.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Hornets.



Grandmama!!!...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Well I understand when someone doesen't like Petja, thats fine. But if someone has problem with it and only whines about it and disses Petja than (in my opinion) thats not fine. Wanna blame someone blame that ********* Artest ("I like talking ****/f**king with coach/Players/and ofcourse fighting/and acting like moron/trade me but keep in mind I am out of shape...") for that what we get. I do understand that most of posters had belife that we get somekind of "FAIR VALUE" and now some of you dont blame managment (I't isnt their fault) but "blame" blame/diss Petja (I't isnt hes fault). You all should be happy that we get Petja for that ***** and the only reason this trade worked was that Petja wasn't happy in Sactown and would leave in summer now kings took gamble that shows how much worth Artest had. Do you think Bird purpously brought in someone with questionable defence. 
Now if everithing works out and Petja starts playing well and we are able to play on hes strenghts it will be wounderful trade, yes I said it wounderful. You see we swap very good all round player with ZERO trade worth (in terms of geting one starter back) for a very good shooter whose trade value is alltime low. So for nothing (trade worth) we got something (we can use him). And that something has potential to shoot jumpers (what we all hate) and 3s at better rate than Jermaine shoots combine (dunks/postmoves/jumpers) and who isnt that unstable like ..... (name who you want). Well he isn't Miller now lets hate him! I love this logic... Now little example what Petja has done: He shot 3s at rate 240 of 554 (433%) three years ago. 24.2 ppg (2nd in nba?). Jermains shoot Fg-s at 444% on that year. So if we are lucky we got best shooter in the league. So if we compere just shooting then Petja is better than Miller. But if we compere players and their ability to make things happen (and shots fall when it matters) when it counts and their leadership then... well it Miller (it isnt even close). Petja is just ultimate offencive "roleplayer", who could be good second best player in team that has very good depth. 

P.S. For some reasone I feel that when he is used or he plays poorly then its hes fault not Ricks (hes offence+Petja=?) or teams who might not have tools to use him well.... Time will tell.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Well I understand when someone doesen't like Petja, thats fine. But if someone has problem with it and only whines about it and disses Petja than (in my opinion) thats not fine.


Okay. He shoots. Good. We have more shooters. Awesome.



> ("I like talking ****/f**king with coach


He said he didn't like Carlisle's system and that he wanted to get the ball more.



> but keep in mind I am out of shape...")


How is Artest out of shape? He's up with Ben Wallace at one of the most fit players in the league.



> but "blame" blame/diss Petja (I't isnt hes fault).


Of course not. I just don't think he'll help us at all since we already have enough shooters.

QUOTE]You all should be happy that we get Petja for that *****[/QUOTE]

I would've prefered a young athletic wing with some future as a good defender.



> Do you think Bird purpously brought in someone with questionable defence.


Yes. He brought in Sarunas, also.




> Well he isn't Miller now lets hate him! I love this logic...


When did I say that? I said I found the article funny because the person who wrote it began comparing Peja to Reggie, then dropped off at the All-Star games.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

just to remind you, Peja won the World Champions title with Serbia & Montenegro in Indianapolis :wink:


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I would've prefered a young athletic wing with some future as a good defender.


Granger?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

SianTao said:


> Granger?


Mickael Pietrus specifically. Although, more of them are floating around the league.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Here is to this Artest headache being gone...FOR GOOD!!!


Amen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> Amen.



Peace doggy... :cheers:...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

> Okay. He shoots. Good. We have more shooters. Awesome.


Got any better trade? I know we have to much shooters, but we had to get rid of Artest. Plus he is good shooter, so so players can change teir roles to make it work (S-Jax can actually get to the line if he wants and shouldn't jack up so much shots any more). Change bit team dynamic and shooter isn't problem.



> He said he didn't like Carlisle's system and that he wanted to get the ball more.


Well as he mentioned he didn't explain hes problems to the coach, he just stated them in media. And the reasoning was something like "when I am on the floor its mismatch (big ego?)". He had to have some issues with coach, I mean sometimes when he played he did some wierd thing and forced shots. He didn't have strong arguments to back himself up.



> How is Artest out of shape? He's up with Ben Wallace at one of the most fit players in the league.


For some reasone he said he needs a month before hes back in shape and that he hasnt been training hard. I am not questioning whether he is shape but whether its normal to lower your trade value and whats more important raise questiones about your motivation and work ethic in media.



> Of course not. I just don't think he'll help us at all since we already have enough shooters.


As I mentioned above we can change the way we play (Jermaine starts pasting up, S-Jax thinks befoor shoots...) so in theory we dont have problem. And in reality we have smaller problem with Petja rather that with some scrubs (Devian/Slava) or without anybody. Iven if Petja is bad fit he can hit constantly his jumpers, so if S-Jax or Freddy have off night you use Petja. And this works well even if he plays as badly as he is playing now. And he could improve. Dont hate guy ho can shoots jumpers and 3s at 46-48%. 



> I would've prefered a young athletic wing with some future as a good defender.


I'd put it this way lets say I prefer intelligent and beadiful girls, who read a lot(you can add something), now I face a "problem" in my course one girl who is about 5'10'' very beautiful (she is model), has style (I like it), is very kind, is relatively smart and charming. Now this girl flirts with me a bit and wants to be my friend (I like her, I like her much). Now I know he reads crap (P. Coelhio and such stuff). Now I am in face "problem" she doesent posess all the caracteristics I like... should I pass her? Hell no! I like her and I ma sure I will never meet "perfect" girl, but I dont consider it as a problem. I think Bird/Wash are in "same" situation were they would prefere someone with different skills but can't pass the best option available. 
Btw I prefered Pierce :biggrin: 



> Yes. He brought in Sarunas, also.


Well I like Gill too so if I wouldn't be Pacers fan I would like to see Saras in Cleavland (I am from Estoinia plus I follow and suport Lithuanian basketball team). But I am not. Then again you may be right maby he fell in love with euros who dont have egoproblems, usally arent selfish, can shoot and know when to shoot, play team ball and oops dont play defence well(rememer you said that they arent athletic enough to play soild defence, I say atleast they try not like some other who could play but...)



> When did I say that? I said I found the article funny because the person who wrote it began comparing Peja to Reggie, then dropped off at the All-Star games.


I don't get you they comperd shooting and... thats it they showed some fancy stats showed prospective and something from hes CV (All-Star game) I have seen such stuff before they allways do it... And not only in sports... in life too. Why the hell should I compere guy who I just traded with someone who is HOF on hes acomplishments? I mean if Bulls traded someone and show allways that well MJ was better than it works against new player and we allready know MJ was better. But this guy who had bright spot in hes CV gets less suppourt from casual fans. Teams always talk how they get petter part of the trade. It wasn't article there were random facts, so no reasone to diss Petja a la "Look he has less rebound, assists, All-star games... than he and he.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good stats. the only thing i see wrong with it is they are all things he's done in the past and not doing in the present. this season hes shooting cold. should be interesting though


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Got any better trade?


I'm not with the organization, so I don't know what they could've acquired. If you look through the Western teams, you'll find some nice young players that we might've been able to get.



> I know we have to much shooters, but we had to get rid of Artest.


We didn't have to get rid of him this moment. Waiting until the deadline was another option when teams start to outbid each other.



> Plus he is good shooter, so so players can change teir roles to make it work (S-Jax can actually get to the line if he wants and shouldn't jack up so much shots any more). Change bit team dynamic and shooter isn't problem.


If Jackson takes the ball to the basket and draws fouls like Artest instead of chucking, I will deem this a good trade.



> Well as he mentioned he didn't explain hes problems to the coach, he just stated them in media. And the reasoning was something like "when I am on the floor its mismatch (big ego?)". He had to have some issues with coach, I mean sometimes when he played he did some wierd thing and forced shots. He didn't have strong arguments to back himself up.


Of course not. Has Ron ever seemed the most intellectual person to you? He lets his emotions get the best of him, and we should've realized that. A week later he took it all back.



> For some reasone he said he needs a month before hes back in shape and that he hasnt been training hard. I am not questioning whether he is shape but whether its normal to lower your trade value and whats more important raise questiones about your motivation and work ethic in media.


I don't remember this. Maybe he wasn't as good at running as last year, but he's certainly as strong, or stronger.



> As I mentioned above we can change the way we play (Jermaine starts pasting up, S-Jax thinks befoor shoots...) so in theory we dont have problem.


If Jermaine posts up and Jackson takes the Artest role, we'll be good. 



> And in reality we have smaller problem with Petja rather that with some scrubs (Devian/Slava) or without anybody.


Yeah, he's better than scrubs, but I might've preferred to have a Hassell/Kandi/pick package than Peja.



> Iven if Petja is bad fit he can hit constantly his jumpers


Except in the playoffs.



> Dont hate guy ho can shoots jumpers and 3s at 46-48%.


And does nothing else.




> Well I like Gill too


I know he played overseas, but where?



> I don't get you they comperd shooting and... thats it they showed some fancy stats showed prospective and something from hes CV (All-Star game) I have seen such stuff before they allways do it...


If the person is going to compare him to Reggie, at least compare in every category he lists, instead of only the ones that make Peja look like a superstar.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Peja will contribute to the Pacers immediately.

I really think this was a good trade if you consider all the baggages and stupidity/nuttiness that Artest brought in along with his tenacious D.

Pacers will contend again... book it... well hopefully for you guys anyways.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

I have alot of respect for Peja, and i do think he will contribute if guys like JO and Jackson can take the pressure of him....

But the 1 main thing you should know about him is, if his shot isnt going in, then he is pretty much useless the entire game....


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

> If you look through the Western teams, you'll find some nice young players that we might've been able to get. Yeah, he's better than scrubs, but I might've preferred to have a Hassell/Kandi/pick package than Peja.


Young maybe but good, not that sure. Let me explane my viewpoint, you can't be contender when you add Hassell, or Pietrus and thats it. You may have some chance with Petja. Imagine the situation when we have S-Jax as our clear 2nd option and our starting sg is "well I am 26/7 year old "young wing", I can defend but oops I can't score more than 10 points a game". I have nothing against young wings who defend but are they worth star player, no they are not, because whole D-league and other leagues are full of guys who could become defencive specialists and want just one chance to prove they belong to NBA. Once we **** up and trade Artest for one of theas players who made it we are dead. Why do we need Hassell when we could get Petja and try to get Pietrus brother from Seattel (has proven more, could come to us cheaper). I mean look at Bruce Bowen bio if you claim that I am talking nonsens of Andres Nocioni. I mean why give up star and be happy with pice of trash (Kandi) 9 points per game and draft pick. I don't by this wow we have mid first rounder we can get good player. I mean Look we didn't have first rounders but we got Saras. Want defence take a gamble like Spurs they hoped to turn Linton Johnson III into Bruce, seems they thought it wont happen, they lost nothing and moved foward and will try again. Now if we had got Hassell imagine what would have happend when Jermain would stat out some games S-Jax would be our only respected scorer. I dont get your point you would like "9 points per game" with defence and dude who could be bad mentor to Harrison and some lousy pick over guy who could score +20 a game with better efficency than Jermain. I just dont understand why is this defence that important to you. I think that if we couldnt win it last time with best premier defender who could score 20 a game than this much worse defender (Hassell isnt that strong, intimidative and respected by refs) who can score 9 points a game would be better fit. Do you belive he will hold his oponents below 9 points. Do you belive that extra responsibility and scoring load on Jermain, S-Jax would make our team better? Belive me if you have C and sg who cant score and mess with pg position (Jamaal is often injured) then jou are doomed. You cant win with 3 guys wo can score and 2 who can defend (+ all 3 are streaky). I would like young wing also but belive me we can find him whitout giving up All-star.



> Except in the playoffs.


Lets hope it will change. But I agree that this is concern.



> And does nothing else.


Atleast he is one of the bests at it. And he has much better all round game than Pietrus or Hassell have. Ofcourse I am not talking about defence.



> If the person is going to compare him to Reggie, at least compare in every category he lists, instead of only the ones that make Peja look like a superstar.


As I said they do it all the time. Still what is your problem? They could put in Millers All-star number but they could also point out that Petja won World Championship in Indianapolis being leader of hes team and Reggie was 5th with hes team (wasnt he capitan?). Still we all know whohas better carieer. Now why do we have to diss Petja or Reggie for something they dont deserve? I mean yeah Petja has just 3 All-star games but he was allstar despite the fact that he wasn't teams leader, so he was superb role player for the Kings (like Marion for the Suns) if Petja will play like he used to we are blessed. For me this numer means nothing. Artest has one game Petja 3 does this make Petja better, no just it happened that way its just one number... And still I cant understand your logic whay should this number be included ther, I just cant, sorry.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

There is no doubt that Peja can score.....that is not even a question....the thing that really bother me about him is the fact that this dude plays no defense....so the Pacers went from a soft team to an even softer team...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

There's only really one thing i need to know about Peja, and that's when is his jersey gonna be available!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> There's only really one thing i need to know about Peja, and that's when is his jersey gonna be available!!



Agreed! Now there's two jerseys I have to buy! His and Saras'


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Agreed! Now there's two jerseys I have to buy! His and Saras'


I got Saras' for christmas.... :banana: 

:cheers: 

But yeah, Peja will be coming my way soon too!


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> There's only really one thing i need to know about Peja, and that's when is his jersey gonna be available!!


Enjoy it while you can...because hopefully it'll be a throwback in about 5 months.

Before I get going here, I want to say that I like Peja's game A LOT. He will fit in well with this team and make us immediately fun to watch again. And I think we're good enough now to go into the Playoffs as the 4 Seed (we will), which is the same place we would go in had Ron played like we expected last September (4th is best we could get assuming we wouldn't be better than Detroit, who is currently 35-5).

But unless you think we have an actual shot at winning the East this year, I think this trade is pretty bad for us. Peja is going to opt out of his contract in June and become a free agent. And all signs point to him wanting a max contract. And based on the Micheal Redd/Joe Johnson signings, someone (i.e. LA, Atlanta, New Orleans, Charlotte, Toronto) will offer Peja max money. 

And to me, he's not worth that much. So if we matched that, we'd have JO, Tinsley, Jackson, Foster and Peja all signed for the next three years. Personally, I don't see that team winning a championship. And with Tinsley and JO's injury woes, neither is highly tradable, and an overpaid Peja will be hard to move too. So while I'll enjoy watching this team play through 2009, there probably won't be a ring involved. 

Or the other case is we don't resign Peja this summer. Meaning we got nothing but a 2nd Round playoff series out of the deal (assuming we lose to Detroit/Miami). At least a draft pick would have been around for a few years. But to me, this is the best case scenario. Give up Peja, and try to sign Al Harrington, who we probably can't afford with the cap situation. Not sure why we didn't get him in the first place if we were gonna trade for a free agent to be.

Couldn't be more dissapointed with Bird/Walsh right now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> From Pacers.com
> 
> http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/peja_facts_060125.html
> 
> 10 Things You Should Know About Peja Stojakovic


10 things to know about Peja - 1. he's soft 2. he can't play defense 3. repeat 1 and 2 until you reach 10. Sorry couldn't resist. :wave:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

He should be good for you guys as long as you don't expect him to;

A - Play defense or grab rebounds (and remember that he is 6'10")
B - Hit any shots in the 4th quarter
C - Show up in the playoffs


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

sherako said:


> He should be good for you guys as long as you don't expect him to;
> 
> A - Play defense or grab rebounds (and remember that he is 6'10")
> B - Hit any shots in the 4th quarter
> C - Show up in the playoffs


or 

D - Be on our team next year


----------

